# first smoked fatty



## HerrMojo (May 2, 2020)

I haven't made one of these on a smoker so I was super excited. Had a mishap, ran out of pellets and had to regular grill finish but turned out well. Looking forward to more and getting a better technique. 

Bacon, sausage, and provolone.


----------



## shoebe (May 2, 2020)

Looks great,bet it was good


----------



## fullborebbq (May 2, 2020)

Great job! welcome to Fatty land....................


----------



## disco (May 3, 2020)

Looks great from Canada! Big like!


----------



## Sowsage (May 3, 2020)

Nice work! Looks delicious!


----------



## smokerjim (May 3, 2020)

Looks excellant.


----------



## Blues1 (May 3, 2020)

First attempt success! There's no turning back now!


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2020)

Woowhoo!!! congrats looks like it is supposed to and the combo sounds to die for!!!


----------



## jcam222 (May 3, 2020)

Looks great!! Nice job on the bacon weave! You knocked your first one out of the park!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2020)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2020)

Very Nice!!
I'd be all over that!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

